# US firm unveils "Mk47 Mutant" , created from combining AR-15 and AK47



## CougarKing (21 Jan 2015)

The best of Cold War rival weapons put together:

Military.com



> *Firm Blends AR-15 and AK-47 Rifles to Create New Mk47 'Mutant'*
> 
> Jan 20, 2015 | by Brendan McGarry
> 
> ...



Reminds me of a similar rifle, known as the Gilboa M-43, made by an Israeli firm. Pictured below:


----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 Jan 2015)

Being based on the AR system, it'll still be classed 'restricted' here. In essence, it's another AR caliber conversion, like many before it.


----------



## my72jeep (21 Jan 2015)

Or because of its AK DNA it might be to scary for the anti gun people and go prohibit.


----------



## Lightguns (21 Jan 2015)

Isn't there a 7.62x39 upper for the AR now?  There must be a market, it's the US they would not design it otherwise.  Good luck to them.  The more scary black guns pissing off the other crowd the better.


----------



## Robert0288 (21 Jan 2015)

There is a 7.62x39 upper for an AR.  There is also a .50 AR as well.  Which has those great mags pined to 5x .50 rounds, which may also fit 15x 5.56 rounds


----------

